# ~Callie's Gallery of Signatures~



## Callie (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, so often in the past I would put up a signature in a thread, ask for CC, work on the sig again, but then get lazy and just leave the thread and sig behind in the dust. However now, things are different. I'm going to post my signatures in this gallery, and feel free to CC them if you want. But this is one place where I can keep all my work. So...









Spoiler: Signatures (I did make some in between the first two, but they really suck.)








This is the first signature I made that I'm actually proud of. Others...I'd like to pretend they never existed.






I made for Meimii, who hopes to change her name soon. 






I'm not the most proud of it, but eh, here it is.






I think I'm improving. Something doesn't feel quite right, but overall I like it.





Again, think I'm getting better. But thoughts? I should probably stop making until I get some CC.





I made this one for meimii, as I've gotten better since the one I made her. I really like it personally.





I'll admit, it may look a bit creepy, but I like it. Not my best though.





Made this one for Kylie. I started messing more with the render and c4d. I think I did alright, could be better though.





Made this one for meimii (oh meimii, you and your wanting an allen walker signature...) so yeah. Messed around a bit more, tell me what'cha think.





Ryoko Asakura. Tried to make it somewhat, televisiony I guess? Artificial? I haven't seen the show in a long time, but I remember her being a program or something, so I sort of wanted to replicate that. 





Sandy from Spongebob singing her classic country it, "I wanna go home."





Buttercup of power puff girls. Definitely not my best :/





Bubbles. I think she turned out alright, definitely better than Buttercup.





Blossom, the last of the powerpuff girl signatures. I think Bubbles is the best of the trio, this the second best, and the buttercup at the bottom. These were fun though.





Lately I've been loving Lily Allen, so I decided to make a signature of her. I fear I may have gone overboard on the effects on her though.





Doodle jump sig! I messed with it a little bit, I think it looks a bit better.





Mockingjay sig, take two. I feel like something's off still...





Timmy Turner sig. It's 3 in the morning so it probably sucks, but right now I like it!


----------



## FallChild (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks for the sig. they're really good.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 3, 2011)

As the second voice in your head, I must say these are the worst sigs I have ever seen.

But having you act as the second voice in my head, these are pretty awesome. (I don't mean that, you said that.)

But in all seriousness, they're not bad!


----------



## Callie (Aug 3, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> As the second voice in your head, I must say these are the worst sigs I have ever seen.
> 
> But having you act as the second voice in my head, these are pretty awesome. (I don't mean that, you said that.)
> 
> But in all seriousness, they're not bad!



Ya know, it being summer and all, I think I need to take a vacation to your head, and take over as the main voice. A permanent vacation >:-D

But thanks, I know I'm nowhere near as good as all the amazing sig makers here on TBT. Any tips on how to improve?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 3, 2011)

Callie said:


> Ya know, it being summer and all, I think I need to take a vacation to your head, and take over as the main voice. A permanent vacation >:-D
> 
> But thanks, I know I'm nowhere near as good as all the amazing sig makers here on TBT. Any tips on how to improve?


 
Oh yeah, I'm sure everyone would love a permanent vacation.

Hmm, what do you use? GIMP? PS? Maybe you could try out brushes and C4Ds.


----------



## Callie (Aug 4, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Oh yeah, I'm sure everyone would love a permanent vacation.
> 
> Hmm, what do you use? GIMP? PS? Maybe you could try out brushes and C4Ds.


 
I know I would. Maybe you could take one to hell? I mean, having only one voice would be less confusing than two, and I know I'm not leaving you.

And I use photoshop. What are C4Ds?


----------



## MasterC (Aug 4, 2011)

Callie said:


> I know I would. Maybe you could take one to hell? I mean, having only one voice would be less confusing than two, and I know I'm not leaving you.
> 
> And I use photoshop. What are C4Ds?


 http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=C4D


----------



## Thunder (Aug 4, 2011)

MasterC said:


> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=C4D


 
What!? Why would you say that?

But it's sweet of you to stay with me thick and thin <3

Basically what Master C posted... Sorry, I'm not being very helpful today, best to look at tutorials, but I don't have any on hand >:/


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2011)

Just finished this sig, tell me what you think. I used a c4d this time, and even downloaded some brushes (well, one). This isn't my  best, but I'm still learning. CC please?


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2011)

Made a new new one. I think I'm getting better. Again, CC please?






Just made another one too. Thoughts?


----------



## Callie (Aug 7, 2011)

Made this one for meimii last night, as I've gotten better from the first I did. I am the most proud of this one.





Just made this too. I've been really loving making signatures, it's fun.


----------



## rafren (Aug 8, 2011)

Improving, improving. ;D


----------



## Niya (Aug 8, 2011)

They look great! I know nothing about sig making really, but they look pretty awesome to me. 

Oh, and I love that Umbreon one.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 8, 2011)

The Umbreon signature looks nice but it looks like a background with a render pasted on top of it.Yes,you have to keep the render clean but a little bit of effects is ok,just look at the Pikachu signature I made,The face is clean and visible and I put some effects onto the body.Plus,I rotated the render and adjusted the color and lighting a bit to fit with the background.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

MasterC said:


> The Umbreon signature looks nice but it looks like a background with a render pasted on top of it.Yes,you have to keep the render clean but a little bit of effects is ok,just look at the Pikachu signature I made,The face is clean and visible and I put some effects onto the body.Plus,I rotated the render and adjusted the color and lighting a bit to fit with the background.



Thanks. Yeah, that's basically what I did with the umbreon (except I added the hearts, butterfly, and I think a few splatters). I've rotated the c4d in one of them, and in the pink sig I mixed two together. I've been wondering if I should mess with the renders, as in one signature I showed once I was told to leave it alone. And I used your pikachu sig as a bit of a model when making my celebi sig, in terms of editing the forrest background a bit. But thanks for the criticism, it's definitely helpful. I'll put it to good use in my up coming sig.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 9, 2011)

Callie said:


> Thanks. Yeah, that's basically what I did with the umbreon (except I added the hearts, butterfly, and I think a few splatters). I've rotated the c4d in one of them, and in the pink sig I mixed two together. I've been wondering if I should mess with the renders, as in one signature I showed once I was told to leave it alone. And I used your pikachu sig as a bit of a model when making my celebi sig, in terms of editing the forrest background a bit. But thanks for the criticism, it's definitely helpful. I'll put it to good use in my up coming sig.


If you want,I can make a tutorial for when I make another signature and share some that I used.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

Sure! That'd be great if you can. Always glad to learn more in this area.


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, here's the one for Kylie. I started messing with the render and c4d like MasterC said. I hope you like it Kylie! Let me know if you want me to change anything.

And meimii requested an allen walker sig, so I made it. So here you go meimii.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 11, 2011)

You're starting to get better.

And also lol,I made a new signature for Smash Camp and I forgot to make a tutorial for it.Sorry.


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2011)

MasterC said:


> You're starting to get better.
> 
> And also lol,I made a new signature for Smash Camp and I forgot to make a tutorial for it.Sorry.



Thank you. Oh, and I'll never forgive you for the whole forgetting the tutorial. Ever. I'd suggest you start running now little boy, run as fast as your legs will take you, if not faster.

Oh, and I just finished this Asakura sig. Used the filters a little bit this time (forgot they existed, eh heh, eh heh, heh...)


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2011)

Just made this one of sandy






Just did this one of buttercup. Definitely isn't my best (that's the case with both). I feel like something's missing, but I don't know what.





I think my Bubbles one turned out better than Buttercup. Going for Blossom next.





And to conclude my powerpuff girl signatures, Blossom. I think my Bubbles turned out best.


----------



## Callie (Aug 15, 2011)

Just did this Lily Allen one.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 18, 2011)

The buttercup one is kinda good actully. Ypu shouldn't be so hard on yourself


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 18, 2011)

Typo I mean You not Ypu


----------



## FallChild (Aug 18, 2011)

Lily Allen will eat my soul


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 18, 2011)

They kind of remind me of my first couple of signatures. Just keep working on it!


----------



## Yokie (Aug 18, 2011)

You're getting better. I still remember the other signatures you used to have.


----------



## Callie (Aug 18, 2011)

Awe, thanks guys. I'm gonna keep making so I can get better


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 23, 2011)

I like the first one. Its cute


----------



## Callie (Aug 23, 2011)

^Thanks!

Oh, and I just did this Doodle Jump one. Thoughts people? This one was harder to make than I thought'd it be...


----------



## Callie (Aug 23, 2011)

I played around with the doodle jump sig a bit, and here are the results. I think the last one turned out the best. It's the one I'll put in my gallery spoiler I think.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 23, 2011)

Rover accityfolk said:


> Typo I mean You not Ypu


That is why there is an edit button,do you see it?(at the bottom of each of your posts)If you click on it,you can edit your typos.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 23, 2011)

Looking good. One thing I would suggest is for some of them is adding a glossy effect and to give it a bit more depth. They all seem rather flat at the moment. Adding shadows helps, too.


----------



## Caius (Aug 24, 2011)

There's quite a bit of noise that I'm not too crazy about. Keep at it.


----------



## FallChild (Aug 25, 2011)

I like the graph-y.. thing in the background. Nice touch.


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 26, 2011)

LOL! I love pocket god!


----------



## Callie (Aug 28, 2011)

Just made a mockingjay sig. I tried adding a drop shadow to give it some depth, but I dunno. Something feels off. Thoughts?

Oh, and Bacon Boy, when you say glossy effect, what exactly do you mean/how can I achieve that?


----------



## Caius (Aug 28, 2011)

The colors seem a little off. You're also working with a reflective object that doesn't mesh with the reflective background. You've got colors all over the place that are in no way related to each other, and it just looks.. messy.


----------



## Callie (Aug 28, 2011)

Zr388 said:


> The colors seem a little off. You're also working with a reflective object that doesn't mesh with the reflective background. You've got colors all over the place that are in no way related to each other, and it just looks.. messy.



Maybe I'll try it with another background later. I was thinking this since it seemed forest-like and the hunger games is very forest-like/survivor-esque, but I see what you mean. I'll try messing with it later, for now I must sleep. Thanks for the feed back, really appreciate it.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 29, 2011)

You didn't add a nice noticeable border to it.


----------



## Callie (Aug 31, 2011)

Mockingjay sig, take two.





Something still doesn't feel quite right though.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 3, 2011)

Callie said:


> Mockingjay sig, take two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your focal point (in this case the hunger games logo) seems to be bombarded with effects. It's hard on my eyes to see the logo. the text isn't bad, but isn't great.  when it comes to text I like mine nearby the focal point and adding flow to it. other than that there's some flow flaws, but it gets better over time. overall nice job with the progress you've made on your sigs  .


----------



## Callie (Sep 3, 2011)

NikoKing said:


> your focal point (in this case the hunger games logo) seems to be bombarded with effects. It's hard on my eyes to see the logo. the text isn't bad, but isn't great.  when it comes to text I like mine nearby the focal point and adding flow to it. other than that there's some flow flaws, but it gets better over time. overall nice job with the progress you've made on your sigs  .



Thanks for the feed back, yeah, I see what you mean. I fixed the logo, however I'm not so sure the text blends so well...


----------



## Callie (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, it's been awhile. I did this at 3 in the morning, so I dunno how my opinion of it will change when I wake up later, but at the moment, I really like it.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 24, 2011)

You watch Timmy Turner? And how old are you?


----------



## Elliot (Oct 24, 2011)

Rover accityfolk said:


> You watch Timmy Turner? And how old are you?


That show back then was awesome.
What's wrong with you, hater.


----------



## Callie (Oct 26, 2011)

Rover accityfolk said:


> You watch Timmy Turner? And how old are you?



Yes I watched Fairly Odd Parents when it was in its prime, and it was awesome. I still watch old reruns of it in the mornings if it's on. I'm 15 and quite proud.


----------



## Rover AC (Oct 26, 2011)

Whoa, Ok then...

Go Callie! Knock out your enemys with your over-aged TV watching Fairly Odd Parents powers! lol


----------

